# Found! Cabelas Gift Card



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a Cabelas gift card this morning in Lehi. It looked like it had been sitting under a snow bank for awhile. Anyway, I picked it up and checked online to see if there was a balance on it. Turns out it has a balance. I would love to give someone their lost Christmas present back. If you lost a gift card, send me a PM and tell me where you think you lost it and how much should be on the card. If I believe you, you may just get it back.

Thanks.

Nate


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Nate, Ill come by your house to get it.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good on ya', NHS. I hope you find the owner and if not, I hope the gift card has $500 on it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You're a good man!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't suppose that Cabelas could look up the number and find out who bought it if they used a credit card to purchase it with, could they?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very Nice of you NHS!!!


----------

